
Android consumers 'are put off by paying'  - evo_9
http://www.develop-online.net/news/38133/Android-consumers-dont-believe-in-paying-for-content
======
daimyoyo
I think the reason why android doesn't have a large paid app base is due to
the lack of a well designed purchasing ecosystem. People have been using(read:
spending money with) iTunes for nearly a decade. They know it and they trust
it. The fact developers can be sure people will have a smooth process buying
their apps encourages the best developers to use iOS as their preliminary
platform. Until android has a trusted payment system that allows easy
payments, developers will not spend the time to create apps for it.

------
benologist
I'm "put off by paying" because when I buy a game it always looks like shit
because it's all stretched out to fit a tablet. On top of that app discovery
is painful.

